# Bester Tank!?



## xXMaXiMXx (15. März 2009)

Hallo,


also ich wollt mir einen richtig netten pve tank zulegen. Für die Gilde.
Nun habe ich gehört das in Rom die eigentlich Tank der Ritter ist...
Welche secound klass eignet sich aber besten dafür.
Krieger? und wär mehr dmg mit rouge zu empflehen?


----------



## Lodrak (18. März 2009)

xXMaXiMXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> also ich wollt mir einen richtig netten pve tank zulegen. Für die Gilde.
> ...



Naja meinche sagen Ritter/Priester sei besser,aber ich schwöre auf Ritter/Krieger,unter anderem da ich einfach mehr dmg mache und keine mana probleme hab


----------



## Mystasia (18. März 2009)

xXMaXiMXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> also ich wollt mir einen richtig netten pve tank zulegen. Für die Gilde.
> ...




Ah hi Pumuckl, auch ein Cogadhianer :-)
Ich habe Ritter/Kundschafter gewählt und mache damit an Mobs guten Schaden.
Werde aber auch im späteren alles an TPs in die Deffensive stäcken.
Wenn ich sie dann mim Bow runter gedrescht habe bis sie bei mir sind dann liegen sie auch schon fast.
Und in Instanzen halt Pull Effekt aber als Ritter bekommen wir ja eh mit lvl 30 ne Pullattacke.


mfg 
Stâr Cogadh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ritterin aus Leidenschaft


----------



## WR^Velvet (12. April 2009)

Zu erst mal, DEN besten Tank gibt es nicht.
Alle Ritter Kombos können ihre Aufgabe gleich gut erledigen.
Lediglich die Spielweise der Kombos ist unterschiedlich.

*Knight/Priest* hat die stärke den Aggroaufbau seiner partymates zu veringern.
*Knight/Warrior* baut dagegen schnell Aggro auf da er dank Axt und Str Boost vom warrior höheren Schaden macht.
*Knight/Scout* kann seine Aggrofähigkeiten verbessern und baut dadurch mehr Aggro auf.
*Knight/Rogue* provitiert von den Crits was ihn auch schnell Aggro aufbauen läßt.
*Knight/Mage* ist die richtige Wahl wenn es ums AOE Tanken geht. Am Boss ist sein Aggroaufbau am schlechtesten.
Er fühlt sich am wohlsten wenn er von vielen Mobs umgeben ist. Manaprobleme sind ihm dank verstärktem Manarückfluß fremd. 

Man sieht also Taken kann jede Combo. Selbst Knight/Mage kann am Boss noch ausreichend Aggro aufbauen.
Die DDs sollten natürlich immer ein Auge auf die Aggro haben und dem Tank im Zweifelsfall nen Paar Hits vorlauf lassen.


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (20. April 2009)

Gibt es denn sowas wie ein Threatmeter?

Also ich muss sagen das mir das tanken mit dem Ritter/Krieger sehr gut gefällt bisher.. AE-Tanken, bzw auch Mobs grinden macht extrem Spaß, nur die kurze Buffdauer ist bisl nervend, und man brauch doch echt viel Mana um schnell und Aggro aufzubauen, finde ich..

Wobei ich erst angefangen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (21. April 2009)

Threadmeter gibts hier -> http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=55510
Oder von Curse.com pbinfo nehmen. Dort ist ebenfalls ein Threatmeter mit bei.
PBInfo sollte eh Pflicht sein da man damit auch Bosslevels und HP sieht sowie noch vieles mehr.
Momentan das wohl beliebteste Addon für Rom was alle wichtigen Sachen mit an Board hat.

Threatmeter kannst als einzelne Lösung auch den aus dem offiziellen Forum nehmen.
Der basiert auf einer anderen Technik und eventuell etwas genauer, sind aber beide recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Hogmaster (4. Juni 2010)

ich finde ritter/krieger ist die beste tank-klasse obwohl ich selbst nen ritter/priest spiele. der ritter/krieger ist besser zum aggrohalten und allgemein in der defensive überlegen, der ritter/priest ist besser fürs solo-spiel weil er sich selbst healen kann und man so nicht auf pots angewiesen ist


----------



## Hogmaster (4. Juni 2010)

ich finde ritter/krieger ist die beste tank-klasse obwohl ich selbst nen ritter/priest spiele. der ritter/krieger ist besser zum aggrohalten und allgemein in der defensive überlegen, der ritter/priest ist besser fürs solo-spiel weil er sich selbst healen kann und man so nicht auf pots angewiesen ist


----------



## Hogmaster (4. Juni 2010)

ich finde ritter/krieger ist die beste tank-klasse obwohl ich selbst nen ritter/priest spiele. der ritter/krieger ist besser zum aggrohalten und allgemein in der defensive überlegen, der ritter/priest ist besser fürs solo-spiel weil er sich selbst healen kann und man so nicht auf pots angewiesen ist


----------



## Hogmaster (4. Juni 2010)

ich finde ritter/krieger ist die beste tank-klasse obwohl ich selbst nen ritter/priest spiele. der ritter/krieger ist besser zum aggrohalten und allgemein in der defensive überlegen, der ritter/priest ist besser fürs solo-spiel weil er sich selbst healen kann und man so nicht auf pots angewiesen ist


----------



## Thefreeman (5. Juni 2010)

Hogmaster schrieb:


> ich finde ritter/krieger ist die beste tank-klasse obwohl ich selbst nen ritter/priest spiele. der ritter/krieger ist besser zum aggrohalten und allgemein in der defensive überlegen, der ritter/priest ist besser fürs solo-spiel weil er sich selbst healen kann und man so nicht auf pots angewiesen ist




Ich finde ritter/priester ist ein sehr guter tank (Elite 25 is geil!!!)
Aber Hogmaster wieso musst du jetzt so rumspammen??
Einmal schreiben reicht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: da unten steht Ritter/Schurke weil BLASC meine Charaktere nicht aktualisiert.
 	eigentlich bin ich Ritter/Priester 47/25


----------



## Hogmaster (10. Juni 2010)

sry für den spam war nich beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

